# Yeah....Dr. Fauci:  Genius



## win231 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


>


Hypocrisy makes it so easy to see who to trust. This is all a bunch of BS. Yup it is a real illness, Yup, it is one of the biggest hoaxes attempted on mankind,  it is easy to control people who are scared.  Follow the money, follow the politics.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

I think I know why he's having such a good laugh in the bottom photo.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> I think I know why he's having such a good laugh in the bottom photo.


Cuz' he will make lots of money off of the sheep.  Nahhh, that can't be it. LOL


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Hypocrisy makes it so easy to see who to trust. This is all a bunch of BS. Yup it is a real illness, Yup, it is one of the biggest hoaxes attempted on mankind,  it is easy to control people who are scared.  Follow the money, follow the politics.


Don't forget, immediately removing the mask when the press conference is over too.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

Who are the people on either side? Members of his household or other close relatives?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Cuz' he will make lots of money off of the sheep.  Nahhh, that can't be it. LOL



How is Dr. Fauci making money off the so-called sheep?  He's a career government employee who gets a salary.


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2020)

From the many things that I have learned from being a state police Trooper and Investigator is that I should never trust what people tell me, unless it can be corroborated. Of course, this does not include the simplest of things such as, if someone would tell me that it’s hot outside. After all, it’s late in July, we are in Pennsylvania, so yes, it most likely is.

Not being an epidemiologist or any other type of scientist puts me at a disadvantage. The doctor could tell me almost anything connected to epidemiology and I would believe him. In the early stages of this disease, the doctor was kind of all over the place with his advice. “No need to wear a mask” to “Everyone should be wearing a mask.” “No need to close the borders” to “It’s best to close the borders.” And so on.

Dr. Fauci has won just about every award or medal in science that is available, including his work on Ebola, HIV and SARS, plus others. So, based on that, I shouldn’t doubt any of his comments or advice, except that I do. Why? My main reason is because even though Dr. Fauci has been acclaimed as the know-it-all in diseases and especially viruses, other doctors with less astonishing resumes have from time to time contradicted some of his assertions. This causes confusion, at least on my part it does.

I must admit, right from the first time that I heard him speak on TV, I found him to be questionable with some of his responses to the questions asked by the press. I can’t put my finger on just what it is about him, but he kind of gives me doubts about some of the things that he reports on. For example; here is a segment from an article that I read in “National Geographic.” *“If you look at the evolution of the virus in bats and what's out there now, [the scientific evidence] is very, very strongly leaning toward this could not have been artificially or deliberately manipulated … Everything about the stepwise evolution over time strongly indicates that [this virus] evolved in nature and then jumped species,” Fauci says. Based on the scientific evidence, he also doesn’t entertain an alternate theory—that someone found the coronavirus in the wild, brought it to a lab, and then it accidentally escaped.”*

It was my impression that this was something that the entire scientific community had agreed upon. Now, I read this and say to myself, “What? Where did this come from?” There’s much more that I could write about this, but I know many of our SF members do not like or read long posts, so I will stop here, but in closing, I would just add that each of us has to decide for ourselves how we are going to separate the facts, the truthful facts from the b.s.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> How is Dr. Fauci making money off the so-called sheep?  He's a career government employee who gets a salary.


He is involved in the business of vaccines.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm going to laminate this and go into any store I want maskless and if a store manager tries to give me a hard time, I'll just whip it out.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> He is involved in the business of vaccines.


Please cite evidence of this.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd put Dr. Fauci's credentials up against the credentials and intuition of anybody on this forum.  Is he perfect?  Absolutely not.  But I'd wager he knows a helluva lot more about the transmission of this virus than all of us combined.  

For the record, he'd tested negative for the virus just hours before the game. 
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/24/dr-anthony-fauci-says-photo-him-without-mask-baseb/


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Please cite evidence of this.


Nope, I am sure you could find it yourself. There are many conflicting articles on the Internet so it depends on where you get your information and what information one considers to be credible.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2020)

To be taken seriously on a forum, most people provide evidence from reliable sources to support their assertions.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> How is Dr. Fauci making money off the so-called sheep?  He's a career government employee who gets a salary.


I think you answered a small part of the question in your question. 
, "He is a Career Government Employee"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Who are the people on either side? Members of his household or other close relatives?


That's his wife and a close friend who he came there with. 
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fauci-without-mask-baseball-game/


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> He is involved in the business of vaccines.



Wow, Carrymeaway, you have amazing inside knowledge about Dr. Fauci and his finances!  Pray tell, what is your inside source of this information?

And what Seabreeze just said occurred to me too.  When we are with close family members, or other people with whom we are in frequent contact, day after day, most of us don't need to wear a mask.  Otherwise, we'd have to wear them at home all the time.  And the stands are obviously empty around the three of them.

Also, even the mask wearers take off the mask briefly when dining or having a drink. Eating and drinking are nearly impossible while leaving a mask on. 

Why the sudden rush to demonize a brilliant, highly skilled professional, who is doing his best to save all of our lives?


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Carrymeaway, you have amazing inside knowledge about Dr. Fauci and his finances!  Pray tell, what is your inside source of this information?
> 
> And what Seabreeze just said occurred to me too.  When we are with close family members, or other people with whom we are in frequent contact, day after day, most of us don't need to wear a mask.  Otherwise, we'd have to wear them at home all the time.  And the stands are obviously empty around the three of them.
> 
> ...


He wasn't eating or drinking.  He was just being the hypocrite he is & not aware he was being photographed.
Perhaps you are awed by anyone who has "MD" after their name.  Or maybe you are desperate for hero worship.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm. I can tell by the number of people crowded around his party of three that Dr Fauci is being so cavalier about mask wearing.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> He wasn't eating or drinking.  He was just being the hypocrite he is & not aware he was being photographed.
> Perhaps you are awed by anyone who has "MD" after their name.  Or maybe you are desperate for hero worship.



He _was _drinking water, Win.  Take another look at the photo. And he said he was drinking water, also.  Is that not enough "evidence" to please you?

About your second point, that is really funny. My late, dearly loved husband, was not an MD, but he did have a Ph.D. and was highly respected, including by me, though I wouldn't exactly use the word "awed!"


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2020)

That was his wife and a very close friend he was sitting next to.
https://www.foxnews.com/media/dr-fauci-responds-photographed-mask-off


----------



## Nate007 (Jul 26, 2020)

From what I've come across, Fauci has supported research into a possible treatment, but he holds no patents on the drug and legally not allowed to profit from the selling of the drug.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bill-gates-wont-profit-remdesivir/3120063001/

I have come across other info suggesting that Fauci does profit, but all of that info came in the form of Whatsapp chain messages .  So I've seen no reliable sources from that side of the argument *yet.*


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Carrymeaway, you have amazing inside knowledge about Dr. Fauci and his finances!  Pray tell, what is your inside source of this information?
> 
> And what Seabreeze just said occurred to me too.  When we are with close family members, or other people with whom we are in frequent contact, day after day, most of us don't need to wear a mask.  Otherwise, we'd have to wear them at home all the time.  And the stands are obviously empty around the three of them.
> 
> ...


Why do I have to have inside information? I don't save the links I find, I know what I find. I read medical articles, read who owns what, who is invested in what. which media company making the report is paid by whom, follow where the money comes from and who is connected to that money and then I research those folks.  Secondly, I do not trust many Government Officials, he is one. 

I research things like the Lancet article which first came out against Hydroxycholoroquine, it was used as evidence that it did not work, though it could have saved many lives and has been in use for over 50 years.  

Fauci, as director at the NIH, and an immunologist would be well aware of the 2005 study, posted on the NIH website, that Chloroquine is a potent  inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus infection and spread.  Does he it seem strange to you that he would not know that,? It is very fishy to me, he says nothing. All of the sudden, recently the Lancet article was retracted, Oops our mistake.  So that should help you to understand.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Carrymeaway, you have amazing inside knowledge about Dr. Fauci and his finances!  Pray tell, what is your inside source of this information?
> 
> And what Seabreeze just said occurred to me too.  When we are with close family members, or other people with whom we are in frequent contact, day after day, most of us don't need to wear a mask.  Otherwise, we'd have to wear them at home all the time.  And the stands are obviously empty around the three of them.
> 
> ...


  You can also review information from the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundatoin,maybe some of their press releases.   clearly showing he works for them as part of their leadership Council,  follow the money, itis easy, read who funds what who those people fund, who they are connected too.  It is not a rush to sudden judgement, I research.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Want to know where the poisonous lies about Dr. Fauci originated?  This was in today's paper.

*A conservative television network on Saturday canceled a planned program advancing a baseless conspiracy theory that Fauci was responsible for the creation of the coronavirus. The allegation originated with the former medical researcher behind the debunked “Plandemic” documentary.

Amid fierce criticism, Sinclair Broadcast Group on Saturday said it had decided to postpone the program to bring together “other viewpoints and provide additional context.”

The “America This Week” program would have featured host Eric Bolling interviewing former researcher Judy Mikovits, who claims that Fauci “manufactured” the coronavirus and shipped it to Wuhan, China, where the outbreak began. A chyron during the segment reads: “DID DR. FAUCI CREATE covid-19?”

The segment was first reported on by Media Matters, a liberal media watchdog.

In a statement on its Twitter account, Sinclair, which has 191 stations, insisted it was not “aligning with or endorsing” Mikovits’s views and said it supported Fauci “valiantly.”

Bolling later told The Post that “this segment does need to be reworked to provide better context, and as such we are delaying the airing of the episode for one week.”
AD

“Let me also add that I have immense respect for Dr. Fauci and recognize him as the leading expert on this topic,” he said in a statement. “For the past two months, I have consistently pursued the opportunity to bring Dr. Fauci on air so that he may provide critical information to the public about the virus. The invitation stands.”

A Sinclair spokesperson and Mikovits did not immediately respond to The Post’s requests for comment.*

Well, at least they backed down.  I googled Sinclair, and found this on Wikipedia:

*Sinclair has faced scrutiny from some media critics, as well as some of its station employees, for the conservative slant of their stations' news reporting and other programming decisions, and how the company's rapid growth has aided the airing of content that supports these views.*

And Sinclair owns Fox News.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Carrymeaway, you have amazing inside knowledge about Dr. Fauci and his finances!  Pray tell, what is your inside source of this information?
> 
> And what Seabreeze just said occurred to me too.  When we are with close family members, or other people with whom we are in frequent contact, day after day, most of us don't need to wear a mask.  Otherwise, we'd have to wear them at home all the time.  And the stands are obviously empty around the three of them.
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help. https://onenewsnow.com/perspectives...i-knew-about-hcq-in-2005-nobody-needed-to-die


Sunny said:


> Want to know where the poisonous lies about Dr. Fauci originated?  This was in today's paper.
> 
> *A conservative television network on Saturday canceled a planned program advancing a baseless conspiracy theory that Fauci was responsible for the creation of the coronavirus. The allegation originated with the former medical researcher behind the debunked “Plandemic” documentary.
> 
> ...


Fox News is not a very good news source.  Check out who is the new VP.


----------



## todalake (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway   ignore


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> To be taken seriously on a forum, most people provide evidence from reliable sources to support their assertions.


Good for them, I really don't care if you take me seriously or not.  Ignore me, it's fine.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Want to know where the poisonous lies about Dr. Fauci originated?  This was in today's paper.
> 
> *A conservative television network on Saturday canceled a planned program advancing a baseless conspiracy theory that Fauci was responsible for the creation of the coronavirus. The allegation originated with the former medical researcher behind the debunked “Plandemic” documentary.
> 
> ...


Wikipedia, sure, that is always valid information.


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Please cite evidence of this.


Financially, Dr. Fauci has no interest in any vaccine. For the time being, he is placing his chips on Moderna Therapeutics from Cambridge, Massachusetts. Moderna is using a method of producing a vaccine as did Dr. Salk did for polio. They are using a snippet from the true virus to manufacture their vaccine and not a snippet of weakened or dead virus material.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Why do I have to have inside information? I don't save the links I find, I know what I find. I read medical articles, read who owns what, who is invested in what. which media company making the report is paid by whom, follow where the money comes from and who is connected to that money and then I research those folks.  Secondly, I do not trust many Government Officials, he is one.
> 
> I research things like the Lancet article which first came out against Hydroxycholoroquine, it was used as evidence that it did not work, though it could have saved many lives and has been in use for over 50 years.
> 
> Fauci, as director at the NIH, and an immunologist would be well aware of the 2005 study, posted on the NIH website, that Chloroquine is a potent  inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus infection and spread.  Does he it seem strange to you that he would not know that,? It is very fishy to me, he says nothing. All of the sudden, recently the Lancet article was retracted, Oops our mistake.  So that should help you to understand.



Carrymeaway, that's a lot of words, but you have still not provided any evidence of the truth about your accusation:

"He is involved in the business of vaccines. "

Boasting about all the "research" you conduct proves nothing at all.  You seem to be trying hard to deflect attention from your accusation against him, for what would probably be a criminal offense, if true.  Where is the evidence that he stands to financially profit from the sale of vaccines?  He is a civil servant.

Throwing in extraneous stuff about Hydroxycholoroquine is irrelevant to your accusation that he personally stands to profit financially if a vaccine proves effective.  And it's good to know that your knowledge is superior to the medical journal, Lancet, not to mention the World Health Organization.

The accusation came from a sleazy news outfit, which has backed down from their claim. But those who choose to believe it will defend it to the death. Just as the same group are defending going out in crowds without wearing masks.  It's hard to admit that you were taken in by charlatans, I guess.


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Wikipedia, sure, that is always valid information.


I thought Rupert Murdoch owned Fox.


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd put Dr. Fauci's credentials up against the credentials and intuition of anybody on this forum.  Is he perfect?  Absolutely not.  But I'd wager he knows a helluva lot more about the transmission of this virus than all of us combined.
> 
> For the record, he'd tested negative for the virus just hours before the game.
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/24/dr-anthony-fauci-says-photo-him-without-mask-baseb/


Dr. Fauci is considered to be the top dog as an epidemiologist. He kind of got off to a rough start with explaining the do’s and don’t’s of the COVID-19. But since those first few weeks, he has been pretty much spot on, although some other scientists have continued to disagree with his findings or science.

This is what concerns me. For those of us that depend on the absolute truth of this very serious disease, it becomes somewhat confusing as to who or what to believe and this is why I think we each have to decide for ourselves what we are going to go with.

I am definitely an advocate for wearing a mask and any other type of mitigation.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Carrymeaway, that's a lot of words, but you have still not provided any evidence of the truth about your accusation:
> 
> "He is involved in the business of vaccines. "
> 
> ...


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

911 said:


> I thought Rupert Murdoch owned Fox.


I said VP


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd put Dr. Fauci's credentials up against the credentials and intuition of anybody on this forum.  Is he perfect?  Absolutely not.  But I'd wager he knows a helluva lot more about the transmission of this virus than all of us combined.
> 
> For the record, he'd tested negative for the virus just hours before the game.
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/24/dr-anthony-fauci-says-photo-him-without-mask-baseb/



Indeed he does, since the NIH has been funding "gain of function"research on this virus, both in the US and later, in China, at least since 2005. There are any number of journal articles and papers documenting the research, as well as the source of funding.
Attached ( I hope) is an article addressing concerns about gain of function research.

No surprise that this research history of the covid19 virus ( and its predecessors), along with NIH ( and Dr. Fauci's as Viral Research director) involvement have been suppressed in the media.

While gain of function and other viral mutation research is ongoing and what viral researchers do, they sure don't want the accusation that Dr. Fauci, the NIH, or by extension, the federal guv'mint somehow has unleashed this  viral "Frankenstein's monster" on the world, even if only by accident.

So the research information is suppressed, and the narrative that the covid19 mutation occurred in nature is handed off as the official explanation. It's plausible, as viruses do mutate in nature, and conceivably the Sars-cov2 predecessor could have jumped from a bat to another critter to a human somewhere and mutated, it could also well have been created in a lab. The research indicates it might well have been, but admitting that that would put the spectre of blame for any pandemic on those involved in the research (whether or not they were)so nope, can't have that information out there.

As for Dr. Fauci not wearing a mask in those bleachers, I assumed those with his were family members, and there didn't seem to be a soul outside within 6 or more feet of them, and it was outside, so I see no reason he, nor his companions should have been wearing masks.  What I can't understand is why the player at bat WAS wearing a mask, as he was well outside that 6 foot radius too.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

Hard to trust anyone with a vested interest. Then, you can tell a lot about a person by whom he hangs with. 
*The Leadership Council “is comprised of … Dr. Anthony S. Fauci,” the Gates Foundation reported.

Fauci, the same guy who just set the stage for the dire need for a protective coronavirus vaccine, has a vested interest in seeing this vaccine come to fruition — come to widely administered fruition.*


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Hard to trust anyone with a vested interest. Then, you can tell a lot about a person by whom he hangs with.
> *The Leadership Council “is comprised of … Dr. Anthony S. Fauci,” the Gates Foundation reported.
> 
> Fauci, the same guy who just set the stage for the dire need for a protective coronavirus vaccine, has a vested interest in seeing this vaccine come to fruition — come to widely administered fruition.*
> ...


Thanks for saying it much better than i did.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> Indeed he does, since the NIH has been funding "gain of function"research on this virus, both in the US and later, in China, at least since 2005. There are any number of journal articles and papers documenting the research, as well as the source of funding.
> Attached ( I hope) is an article addressing concerns about gain of function research.
> 
> No surprise that this research history of the covid19 virus ( and its predecessors), along with NIH ( and Dr. Fauci's as Viral Research director) involvement have been suppressed in the media.
> ...


C'mon, people, let's think.  Viruses are not kind or considerate.  You really think a virus would be kind & not infect anyone's loved one?  Why would it matter WHO the people were around him?  We have all seen Fauci NOT wearing a mask in public, indoors or outdoors; just as we've all seen Gov. Newsom, Ms. Ferrer & Eric Garcetti not wearing a mask (except for occasional photo ops).  From what we're told by "experts," he can bring Coronavirus home, have no symptoms & infect his family.  That's why the "experts" are telling us to stay home (asinine as it sounds).  He only recently started wearing one occasionally when people started asking why he wasn't.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

From Wikipedia:

*Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc.* (*SBG*) is a publicly traded American telecommunications conglomerate which is controlled by the family of company founder Julian Sinclair Smith. Headquartered in the Baltimore suburb of Cockeysville, Maryland,[2] the company is the second-largest television station operator in the United States by number of stations  (after Nexstar Media Group), owning or operating a total of 193 stations across the country in over 100 markets (covering 40% of American households), many of which are located in the South and Midwest, and is the largest owner of stations affiliated with Fox, ABC, and The CW. Sinclair also owns four digital multicast networks (Comet, Charge!, Stadium, and TBD), sports-oriented cable networks (Tennis Channel and Fox Sports Networks), and a streaming service (Stirr), and owns or operates four radio stations in the Pacific Northwest. Among other non-broadcast properties, Sinclair also owns the  professional wrestling promotion Ring of Honor and its streaming service Honor Club.

Sinclair has faced scrutiny from some media critics, as well as some of its station employees, for the conservative slant of their stations' news reporting and other programming decisions, and how the company's rapid growth has aided the airing of content that supports these views.[3][4][5] Sinclair has also faced criticism over business practices that circumvent concentration of media ownership regulations, particularly the use of local marketing agreements, accusations that the company had been currying favor with the Trump administration in order to loosen these rules[6] and about its management lacking diversity and being totally controlled by a single family.[7] Critics including former _CBS Evening News_ anchor Dan Rather have described Sinclair's practices as being "an assault on our democracy" by disseminating what they perceive to be Orwellian-like propaganda to its local stations.[8][9][10]

A 2019 study in the _American Political Science Review_ found that "stations bought by Sinclair reduce coverage of local politics, increase national coverage and move the ideological tone of coverage in a conservative direction relative to other stations operating in the same market."[11][12]


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc.* (*SBG*) is a publicly traded American telecommunications conglomerate which is controlled by the family of company founder Julian Sinclair Smith. Headquartered in the Baltimore suburb of Cockeysville, Maryland,[2] the company is the second-largest television station operator in the United States by number of stations  (after Nexstar Media Group), owning or operating a total of 193 stations across the country in over 100 markets (covering 40% of American households), many of which are located in the South and Midwest, and is the largest owner of stations affiliated with Fox, ABC, and The CW. Sinclair also owns four digital multicast networks (Comet, Charge!, Stadium, and TBD), sports-oriented cable networks (Tennis Channel and Fox Sports Networks), and a streaming service (Stirr), and owns or operates four radio stations in the Pacific Northwest. Among other non-broadcast properties, Sinclair also owns the  professional wrestling promotion Ring of Honor and its streaming service Honor Club.
> 
> ...


You do know Wikipedia can be edited easily and is meant to be edited right? Not saying it was, just saying it is not as trustworthy as you may think. It is good for figuring some of the rabbit holes to research in  though. HAHAHA,


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> You do know Wikipedia can be edited easily and is meant to be edited right? Not saying it was, just saying it is not as trustworthy as you may think. It is good for figuring some of the rabbit holes to research in  though. HAHAHA,



Trustworthy.... like snopes and factcheck.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Hard to trust anyone with a vested interest. Then, you can tell a lot about a person by whom he hangs with.
> 
> View attachment 115238


He's at an AWARDS ceremony, not "hanging with."


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Trustworthy.... like snopes and factcheck.


Yeah, it cracks me up when people use those to prove a point.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Yeah, it cracks me up when people use those to prove a point.


Who should people use in your opinion?


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> He's at an AWARDS ceremony, not "hanging with."


  He hangs out with the people he works with and their cronies, he works with Bill and Melinda and those who donate to them.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Who should people use in your opinion?


I don't  think people should use fact checkers at all, I think people should look at all of the information from independent news, main stream news, liberal and conservative etc.  Follow a couple rabbit trails, research those and make a decision.  Fact Checkers areonly as good as those who provide their funding.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> I don't people should use fact checkers at all, I think people should look at all of the information from independent news, main stream news, liberal and conservative etc.  Follow a couple rabbit trails, research those and make a decision.  Fact Checkers areonly as good as those who provide their funding.



DITTO. Use them all, and then form an opinion.
Oh yeah, I try to wait at least 24 hrs before putting something up. That allows time for fake stuff to get weeded out, and keep me from looking foolish......... Sometimes.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 26, 2020)

There's a group, which distrusts science. They feel there are all kinds of sinister plots  in the guise of science. They are akin to the' moon landing was faked' crowd., as apart of some diabolic government plot. These are true believers, so little things, like lack of proof, are going to deter them from their beliefs.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There's a group, which distrusts science. They feel there are all kinds of sinister plots  in the guise of science. They are akin to the' moon landing was faked' crowd., as apart of some diabolic government plot. These are true believers, so little things, like lack of proof, are going to deter them from their beliefs.


It's hard to trust science when there are studies, peer reviews, new tests and trials, which can refute the other findings or evidence.  I remember when the entire Earth was going into a Global Freeze, that's what the "scientists" said.  Eggs good, Eggs bad,  synthetic butter good, synthetic butter bad, wine good, wine bad, I'm sure you get the point.  There are groups which trust everything they are told without actually questioning and when they discover the facts, they're shocked and wonder how they were duped into complicity.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Good point, Fuzzy.  And when something comes along that contradicts their preconceived prejudices, they stick their fingers in their ears and start yelling, "Liar! Liar!" So we get an acclaimed scientist, who looks exhausted most of the time from working around the clock trying to save our lives, being snickered at by geniuses who think that the people he's standing next to in an awards ceremony are his "cronies."   And let's not believe in what fact checkers show us; pay no attention to that man behind the curtain. Fact checkers deal too much with facts!  We don't want that!

There's a famous story about the 17th century astronomer, Galileo. He got in trouble with the Church for claiming that his science proved that the earth moves around the sun, rather than the other way around. From Wikipedia:

"And yet it moves" or "Albeit it does move" is a phrase attributed to the Italian mathematician, physicist and philosopher Galileo Galilei (1564–1642) in 1633 after being forced to recant his claims that the Earth moves around the Sun, rather than the converse. In this context, the implication of the phrase is: despite his recantation, the Church's proclamations to the contrary, or any other conviction or doctrine of men, the Earth does, in fact, move (around the Sun, and not vice versa).


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Hypocrisy makes it so easy to see who to trust. This is all a bunch of BS. Yup it is a real illness, Yup, it is one of the biggest hoaxes attempted on mankind,  it is easy to control people who are scared.  Follow the money, follow the politics.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Don't forget, immediately removing the mask when the press conference is over too.  Funny stuff.





win231 said:


> I think I know why he's having such a good laugh in the bottom photo.


How close would you come to if you had the chance to hit it from 90 feet?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Cuz' he will make lots of money off of the sheep.  Nahhh, that can't be it. LOL


You seem to have a fixation with sheep. Can you offer an explanation?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Nope, I am sure you could find it yourself. There are many conflicting articles on the Internet so it depends on where you get your information and what information one considers to be credible.


Like your posts!!???


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You seem to have a fixation with sheep. Can you offer an explanation?


Nope, I am quite sure you know what I mean so there is no explanation required.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> I think you answered a small part of the question in your question.
> , "He is a Career Government Employee"


Can you name the number of people in America that are career government employees?


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Like your posts!!???


So you are sayin' you don't know how to find credible information?


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Can you name the number of people in America that are career government employees?


Nope, can you? Why does it matter how many there are? There are so many overbloated, agencies no one knows the actual number, however, that was not originally my quote and it is changing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Why do I have to have inside information? I don't save the links I find, I know what I find. I read medical articles, read who owns what, who is invested in what. which media company making the report is paid by whom, follow where the money comes from and who is connected to that money and then I research those folks.  Secondly, I do not trust many Government Officials, he is one.
> 
> I research things like the Lancet article which first came out against Hydroxycholoroquine, it was used as evidence that it did not work, though it could have saved many lives and has been in use for over 50 years.
> 
> Fauci, as director at the NIH, and an immunologist would be well aware of the 2005 study, posted on the NIH website, that Chloroquine is a potent  inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus infection and spread.  Does he it seem strange to you that he would not know that,? It is very fishy to me, he says nothing. All of the sudden, recently the Lancet article was retracted, Oops our mistake.  So that should help you to understand.


You posted, "Secondly, I do not trust many Government Officials, he is one." For a self proclaimed enlightened person should *g*overnment *o*fficials have uppercase letter? Perhaps you should include reading materials like "Punctuation For Dummies."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> So you are sayin' you don't know how to find credible information?


Not at all and you should stop while you are only choking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Nope, I am quite sure you know what I mean so there is no explanation required.


Sorry, I gave up mind reading after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You posted, "Secondly, I do not trust many Government Officials, he is one." For a self proclaimed enlightened person should *g*overnment *o*fficials have uppercase letter? Perhaps you should include reading materials like "Punctuation For Dummies."


Right. I am well aware of what the punctuation should look like, I don't give a damn. I can see one thing for sure on this board, people are ashamed to show their true selves, hiding behind a Charlie Chaplin icon, or birds or whatever, shows how a majority of people are just fake.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You seem to have a fixation with sheep. Can you offer an explanation?


The Old West.  Where men were men and sheep were nervous.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> So you are sayin' you don't know how to find credible information?


Have trouble with the letter "g"?


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

Dr. Fauci is not the only expert in this field, though his name may be most recognizable.  Research Covid 19 through Johns Hopkins and other well known research hospitals and everyone is pretty much on the same page. Pay attention to the science of this disease.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Not at all and you should stop while you are only choking.


Why? So you can show people what a moronic bully you are? I expected better from this site but as you are a well respected member, you have represented well.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Have trouble with the letter "g"?


Does it look like it? it was intentional.  .


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Right. I am well aware of what the punctuation should look like, I don't give a damn. I can see one thing for sure on this board, people are ashamed to show their true selves, hiding behind a Charlie Chaplin icon, or birds or whatever, shows how a majority of people are just fake.


If you don't give a damn then we know you have no credibility. Hate to break this to you but where is a Charlie Chaplin *icon*?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Why? So you can show people what a moronic bully you are? I expected better from this site but as you are a well respected member, you have represented well.


You have no trouble claiming to be an all seeing, all knowing clown with nothing in your briefcase except a baloney sandwich.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Does it look like it? it was intentional.  .


Like the mustard on the corner of your mouth?


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If you don't give a damn then we know you have no credibility. Hate to break this to you but where is a Charlie Chaplin *icon*?


Whatever,  I know who it is, you do too. Like I said you have shown the idea of this forum. Pathetic,


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Carrymeaway, that's a lot of words, but you have still not provided any evidence of the truth about your accusation:
> 
> "He is involved in the business of vaccines. "
> 
> ...


Carrymeaway would get along great with my sister, lol. Everything is a sinister conspiracy. In fact, we have had a cure for cancer for the last 50 years but the drug companies won't let it come out because it would ruin them and the government doesn't want it made known because people would live too long and become more of a burden on them.  I love her anyway.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There's a group, which distrusts science. They feel there are all kinds of sinister plots  in the guise of science. They are akin to the' moon landing was faked' crowd., as apart of some diabolic government plot. These are true believers, so little things, like lack of proof, are going to deter them from their beliefs.


Don't forget the "flat earthers." My niece is one. The earth is flat. I guess it is the only flat planet, I remarked. "What about all the pictures of the earth from space?" Oh, wait. They are fake!!!


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> I don't  think people should use fact checkers at all, I think people should look at all of the information from independent news, main stream news, liberal and conservative etc.  Follow a couple rabbit trails, research those and make a decision.  Fact Checkers areonly as good as those who provide their funding.





Carymeaway said:


> It's hard to trust science when there are studies, peer reviews, new tests and trials, which can refute the other findings or evidence.  I remember when the entire Earth was going into a Global Freeze, that's what the "scientists" said.  Eggs good, Eggs bad,  synthetic butter good, synthetic butter bad, wine good, wine bad, I'm sure you get the point.  There are groups which trust everything they are told without actually questioning and when they discover the facts, they're shocked and wonder how they were duped into complicity.


Think for yourself and make decisions about your own health care accordingly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Right. I am well aware of what the punctuation should look like, I don't give a damn. I can see one thing for sure on this board, people are ashamed to show their true selves, hiding behind a Charlie Chaplin icon, or birds or whatever, shows how a majority of people are just fake.


Well, I read through this thread, and, I’ve lost the thread of what the thread is about in the mindless back and forth of people trying to prove a point about nothing that, IMO, matters.  I could care less if doctor so and so wears a mask or gets the virus.

 Me and mine wear masks, social distant, and mostly stay home.  I could care less how much money or who makes money off a vaccine, as long as we get a vaccine.  Worry about that first, and, if you must, worry about the money later.  I am, sadly, not making any money off it.

@Carrymeaway when I first joined someone commented about my spelling , who cares, not me.  My punctuation is probably poor, who cares?  Not me.  Why bother to respond? As to your ”people are ashamed to show their true selves” comment-not me.

But who cares?-not me?  Some people like to make other people get very frustrated.  I used to engage in this back and forth off topic useless behavior.  I try not to do that now.  You might try it as well.  As for the point of this thread, I am not sure.

Ok, he didn't have a mask on.  So what?


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Right. I am well aware of what the punctuation should look like, I don't give a damn. I can see one thing for sure on this board, people are ashamed to show their true selves, hiding behind a Charlie Chaplin icon, or birds or whatever, shows how a majority of people are just fake.


What the hell is WRONG with you?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

Just catching up on this thread. 
It began as a graphic attacking the intelligence of Dr Fauci by way of a rather sneering graphic. The same kind of attacks on medical spokespeople occur in Australia from time to time. IMO these ad hominem attacks are designed to weaken the messaging that is necessary to beat down this pandemic. It is unhelpful in the extreme.

It is also unhelpful to be distracted by all of the argy bargy in this thread. The current reality is simple - the virus is taking advantage of our weaknesses, including our desire to assemble in large groups. One infected person in a restaurant, a party, a train, a funeral service etc can set off a new cluster and the authorities then have to scramble to locate all of the contacts. The more people who refuse to comply with hygiene, social isolation/distancing, testing and yes, mask wearing in public, the longer it will take for life to return to normal. 

Until a reliable treatment and vaccine become available all we have to fall back on is behaviour modification. We all need to behave like intelligent human beings and not like a bunch of cats scattering in the all directions. We need to cut our leaders some slack and trust them to be acting in our best interests.

I only withdraw my trust when I sense that a leader is acting in their own political or financial interest. However, I am prepared to keep co-operating with measures that are scientifically sound. It is, to me, the only way forward right now. The alternative is not something I want to contemplate.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> He is involved in the business of vaccines.



Only in his capacity as a government employee; he doesn't work for or own a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 27, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Just catching up on this thread.
> It began as a graphic attacking the intelligence of Dr Fauci by way of a rather sneering graphic. The same kind of attacks on medical spokespeople occur in Australia from time to time. IMO these ad hominem attacks are designed to weaken the messaging that is necessary to beat down this pandemic. It is unhelpful in the extreme.
> 
> It is also unhelpful to be distracted by all of the argy bargy in this thread. The current reality is simple - the virus is taking advantage of our weaknesses, including our desire to assemble in large groups. One infected person in a restaurant, a party, a train, a funeral service etc can set off a new cluster and the authorities then have to scramble to locate all of the contacts. The more people who refuse to comply with hygiene, social isolation/distancing, testing and yes, mask wearing in public, the longer it will take for life to return to normal.
> ...


Exactly!  The science is solid and valid.  If he were to have any political or financial interest in a vaccine that would be handled later and it doesn’t matter now.  What matters now is a vaccine.  “Bashing“ him, for any reason, is useless.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 27, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> Nope, I am sure you could find it yourself. There are many conflicting articles on the Internet so it depends on where you get your information and what information one considers to be credible.


And you likely got yours from a Facebook meme, correct? Those are always reliable.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow, reading through this thread (so far) from beginning to end is a classic illustration of what happens when people are cooped up too long, with their normal life interrupted.  They begin to seriously go off the rails. And turning on each other appears to be the first line of defense against terminal boredom.

Warrigal, I love the term "argy bargy."


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

I just heard Dr. Fauci interviewed on the radio.  He and his family have been receiving death threats from the lunatic fringe. They have to have armed security.  This is his reward for trying to save all of our lives.

What a country we have turned into.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

so because we're "hiding behind an avatar" we're fake? i don't know about anyone else here but i am who i am regardless of what avatar i use. i would be the same annoying PITA with my own face plastered in that little circle. but for me it's a privacy issue.

and fauci is a genius? the same man whose face is shown in a public setting with his mask on his chin? i don't think so. if anyone is fake...the man with the mask at half mast is gonna be my answer. cdc creds or not. he should know better.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> so because we're "hiding behind an avatar" we're fake? i don't know about anyone else here but i am who i am regardless of what avatar i use. i would be the same annoying PITA with my own face plastered in that little circle. but for me it's a privacy issue.
> 
> and fauci is a genius? the same man whose face is shown in a public setting with his mask on his chin? i don't think so. if anyone is fake...the man with the mask at half mast is gonna be my answer. cdc creds or not. he should know better.


I believe the title is meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I believe the title is meant to be sarcastic.


yes i know.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

win231 said:


>


Take it easy on the old timer.  After throwing the first pitch he's out of breath.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> so because we're "hiding behind an avatar" we're fake? i don't know about anyone else here but i am who i am regardless of what avatar i use. i would be the same annoying PITA with my own face plastered in that little circle. but for me it's a privacy issue.
> 
> and fauci is a genius? the same man whose face is shown in a public setting with his mask on his chin? i don't think so. if anyone is fake...the man with the mask at half mast is gonna be my answer. cdc creds or not. he should know better.


If you are taking a drink or having something to eat, you can drop your mask temporarily.  That's the rule I have seen in my area if you enter a closed space like a building or a restaurant.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

The flat earthers are not the only group that distrusts science. Yesterday, in another thread, I copied and pasted part of a newspaper article about the "doctors" who held that press conference.  Here it is again, in case you missed it.  (I suspect that somebody on this thread is one of their believers.)

This is excerpted from a column by David von Drehle in today's Washington Post:

According to the Mayo Clinic, endometriosis is “an often painful disorder in which tissue similar to the tissue that normally lines the inside of [the] uterus — the endometrium — grows outside [the] uterus.”

Not so, says Stella Immanuel, a Houston pediatrician and spiritual leader of Fire Power Ministries, a pronouncedly non-orthodox church. Endometriosis and other potentially dangerous gynecological conditions are the residue of ****** intercourse with demons, Immanuel teaches. These demons, known as “spirit husbands” and “spirit wives” (you might prefer their pet names: Incubus and Succubus) once walked the Earth in physical form. After they drowned in Noah’s flood, however, they carried on only in non-corporeal form. They visit humans in sexy dreams, which aren’t dreams after all but spirit spouses making a booty call. The demons are responsible not only for diseases of the female reproductive system but also for male impotence, most financial troubles, marital discord and spiritual malaise.

This is not Immanuel’s only diversion from the medical mainstream. She also maintains that alien DNA is a component of some therapeutic drugs and that government scientists are developing a vaccine to prevent religious faith. You can find these and other teachings of hers on YouTube.

(_Facebook finally took down her page._)

In response, Immanuel threatened to have Jesus unplug Facebook’s servers.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> He _was _drinking water, Win.  Take another look at the photo. And he said he was drinking water, also.  Is that not enough "evidence" to please you?
> 
> About your second point, that is really funny. My late, dearly loved husband, was not an MD, but he did have a Ph.D. and was highly respected, including by me, though I wouldn't exactly use the word "awed!"


Yes, so you are impressed by anyone who has a professional degree.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Win, I am "impressed" by anyone who has behaved in a way that earns my respect. Professional degrees have nothing to do with it. 

I was responding to your comment to me:  "Perhaps you are awed by anyone who has "MD" after their name.  Or maybe you are desperate for hero worship." After a lifetime of living with a highly respected man with a Ph.D., and having many friends with either Ph.D. or MD attached to their names, I am not awed or impressed by their degrees.  There are clearly a number of nut cases out there who also have those degrees.

My respect for Dr. Fauci stems from his determination to get the upper hand over this evil illness, by using the most effective methods available to us. Effective methods proved by science, not proclaimed by politicians and the business community, and particularly not by the crackpot fringe.

But you know all this already.  Clearly you are trying your hardest to bait me into an argument about this, by playing cute little "tricks" with my words.  ("Aha! I've got her! She worships anyone with a Ph.D.!")  It ain't working, my friend.  Why not just focus on the subject itself and leave off the inane personal attacks?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> If you are taking a drink or having something to eat, you can drop your mask temporarily.  That's the rule I have seen in my area if you enter a closed space like a building or a restaurant.


yes I know that Camper. I'm in healthcare, I'm aware.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, I am "impressed" by anyone who has behaved in a way that earns my respect. Professional degrees have nothing to do with it.
> 
> I was responding to your comment to me:  "Perhaps you are awed by anyone who has "MD" after their name.  Or maybe you are desperate for hero worship." After a lifetime of living with a highly respected man with a Ph.D., and having many friends with either Ph.D. or MD attached to their names, I am not awed or impressed by their degrees.  There are clearly a number of nut cases out there who also have those degrees.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have "Many friends who are Ph.D's or MD's.  (how did I already know that?)  You would feel like you were betraying them if you criticized "Hero Fauci."
The same thing happens with people who have police officers in their families, for the same reason.  They'll support anything any cop does.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, IMHO, someone with Dr. Fauci's medical credentials is far more worthy of respect than someone who believes that endometriosis is the result of sex with demons.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, you have "Many friends who are Ph.D's or MD's.  (how did I already know that?)  You would feel like you were betraying them if you criticized "Hero Fauci."
> The same thing happens with people who have police officers in their families, for the same reason.  They'll support anything any cop does.


This argument of yours is incorrect.  I support the police but I have criminals in my family, although dad is dead now so I should had a criminal.  I support Fauci but have no MDs or PHDs in my family.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Butterfly, thank you. 

Win, I honestly don't know what your problem is. I think Dr. Fauci is one of the good guys, a dedicated professional who has been working around the clock for months now trying to save all of our lives (yes, even yours), and as a result, you have described me as:

Being impressed by anyone with a professional degree
Being desperate for hero worship
Worrying that I would be betraying every educated person I have ever known if I criticized "Hero Fauci"

Wow, all that finger pointing and schoolyard snickering and dancing around, just because I respect an extremely well-qualified scientist? Gosh, I wonder who your role model might be?

It's nice of you to provide me with all this free psychoanalysis. But this is just Dr. Fauci. Moving right along, what if I told you that I really like George Clooney?  OMG, I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

I also like George Clooney.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dr Fauci has been the director of National Insititute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases since 1984
He knows what he is talking about,trust what he has to say
I can't say the same thing for the other members of the task force


----------

